# Which Chicken Breed



## Jola_HENdriks (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

I'm searching for a chicken breed wich suits me . 

I going to make a enclosure of 8 square meter. In general I am searching for chickens that don't make a lot of noise. Are not vulnerable, it can be 6°C in winter and 30°C degrees in summer here. Are not that big. 

Searching for a " chicken pet"
A chicken who loves to be petted, is social and isn't scared of humans. 

A chicken for eggs 
A chicken who can produce a responsible amount of eggs, and isn't that big. 

A chicken for meat 
A chicken who groves relatifly fast, but remains healthy in that process. 

Thnx for Reading


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a white leghorn, barred rock and 3 Isa browns that are all hardy and sociable. They are out pets, I get 5 eggs a day in varying sizes. My ISA's lay large brown, Wilbur lays medium white and Esther lays a small tan. All are very good. mine are in a 10x10 pen with a coop inside the pen. They have access to water and food 24hrs a day. they free range in the evenings when we are home. Wouldn't dream of eating them for meat, so I can't help on that part. Good luck in choosing, I love mine and they are relaxing to watch.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It will be hard finding a chicken thats meets all 3 criteria .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There are many lovely breeds to choose from. If you live outside the US, what chickens do you have available?

I don't understand that someone would want to look for a "chicken pet" who will be used for meat later on. Can you explain this?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!You ask an interesting question.Buff Orpington pretty much fits all your needs.They are friendly and talkative,lay large eggs and are suitable for eating.Once you get some,especially chicks,chances are you'll fall in love and you won't eat them.


----------

